# Forgotten CD's



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

There have been *so* many CD's been produced the last decades, that some are bound to be forgotten a bit.
Unjustifiably! What are the CD's that deserve to be put out of the shelf's (of played on spotify) again?

My choice; The Shanghai Quartet and the Chung trio recordings --> http://classicalspotify.blogspot.nl/2013/12/forgotten-cds-shanghai-quartet-and.html

Suggestions?

Greetings,
Rolf


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

We have no CD shelves any more where I live*, but I remember back in the early 1990's when Interactive CD ROM was in its heyday, Microsoft produced a series of interactive classical music software discs. My favorite was this one of Beethoven's 9th:









There were several ways to listen as I recall. You could read lengthy descriptions of the various passages while hearing excerpts, or you could play the entire piece through with ongoing musical annotations displayed and with the 4th movement text in both German and English. It went very far toward deepening my appreciation of this work which I already enjoyed.

Other volumes included Schubert's Trout Quintet. This one helped turn me around into fully enjoying chamber music. I doubt they would play on any machine I have available now. I wish they could be re-released somehow.

(* Well, now that I think on it, I have seen CD shelves in some bookstores, but bookstores too are an endangered breed.)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Usually there are good reasons for CDs to be forgotten. :lol:


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Franck: Symphony in D / Psyche et Eros
Giulini / BPO

Wonderful CD but I never see it mentioned anywhere.


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

Mozart Overtures Haitink LPO Decca. Now part of Haitink The Philips Years.
Brahms Symph 1 Ozawa BSO DG. Avail in Japan.
Brahms Symph 1 Abbado VPO DG LP. (May have not been on CD). I have not heard it. I am curious.
Haydn Late Symphonies Davis Concertgebouw. Some reissued. Not all. Decca.


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

I should note the items listed are not trivial performances. They are definitive ( except Abbado item).
No reason to not issue them except in USA people tend not to buy CD's. I would cry out for the Ozawa item
Back in year 2000 on the DG Yellow lounge site. DG did do it in Japan


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a forgotten CD that is quite worthy of a reissue:







But I suppose there are many soprano gymnastics exhibitions to choose from and so this one maybe is no longer available for a reason, but I do enjoy it.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Hyperion used to have a nice idea on their website (maybe they still do) - they had a discount on the weakest selling CDs in their catalogue .... and they were often well worth listening to, both as performances and as pieces of music


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

billeames said:


> They are definitive


Matter of opinion. I find Davis a bit smooth in Haydn, pretty but not as much sharpness/energy as there might be.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Smooth? I would call Colin Davis in Haydn "boring" and "unimaginative".

For modern orchestra performances of Haydn, for me George Szell is number one and Leonard Bernstein is a close second.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Well boring-ish as well, but it sounds pretty I guess if people like the kind of warm recording sound he got. 

Jochum actually wasn't bad at all in Haydn, better than Davis surely.

And of course although the thread was about cds, recordings hardly started with cds, there's many great things from the lp era.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I bought a CD of Colin Davis doing Haydn London Symphonies, numbers 93-95, I believe, based on critical acclaim, and was so disappointed. I never buy CDs anymore without sampling first. I've been burned a lot by the "critics".

George Szell/Cleveland and Bernstein/NY Philharmonic make Haydn come alive, in my opinion.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeh that was overrated, just like I think the Kertesz Dvorak was. I added more to my previous post, in case you didn't see it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. I bought the Jochum too. His conducting was alright. If I remember correctly, I think my problem was with the orchestral playing/sound.

I really had a manic Haydn phase for a while Bought the big Marriner box too. Too safe. The guy never takes risks.

Have to go!


----------

